# Limed Oak



## The Wizard (24 Oct 2005)

Can anyone advise me how to create a limed oak finish? I have a kitchen in limed oak that requires renovation. I don't want to change the carcases but would like to replace the doors. I am planning on using oak veneered MDF or ply with a solid wood frame to create the new doors but need to make it match with the existing stuff.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Regards

Wiz


----------



## The Restorer (24 Oct 2005)

I had to make up part of a frame for a frame and panelled Oak kitchen door recently and used Liberon liming wax. It's a pretty straightforward process. You go over the piece with a bronze wire brush to clear out the grain then apply the liming wax (basically a white wax) give it a while to dry and then just buff it up and apply a clear wax over the top.
I tried various other methods of doing this 1st, but couldn't get a good result so ended up buying the proper stuff.
It is, however, pretty difficult to get the finish to blend if you're only doing say half a door as the wood ages and oxidises and it's hard to get the colour right as the liming wax is 1) white and 2) quite opaque so affects the end results.


----------



## JFC (24 Oct 2005)

Not sure if it will match the rest but emulsion paint rubbed off before dry leaves that kind of effect .


----------



## Terry Smart (24 Oct 2005)

The advice given above is sound and I'd like to make an additional suggestion; as this is going to be for a kitchen, perhaps a Finishing Oil used over the Liming Wax might be harder wearing. There is an issue here that the Finishing Oil might discolour the Liming so some experimentation first could well be in order.


----------

